# "Official" Ninja Homepage - Real Ultimate Power



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2002)

The SO shot me this link.... its a hoot!

http://www.bol.ucla.edu/~rahjr79/ninja.htm

Catchy tune too.


I have nothing but respect for true practicioners of the Ninja arts, but this site just has to be seen.  Its like the Turtles met bad ninja theater and made a guidebook.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *The SO shot me this link.... its a hoot!
> 
> http://www.bol.ucla.edu/~rahjr79/ninja.htm
> ...



The horror...the *horror*...

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok, Im selling the forum, and spliting the proceeds.

50% to Mr. Kim, 50% to these fine gentlemen.

I mean, we must support the elite of out industry.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Just Kidding!


----------



## Jim M (Jan 22, 2002)

That site's trying to be funny . . . . I hope!

Jim


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jim M _
> *That site's trying to be funny . . . . I hope!
> *




I agree with you, I think theyre just trying to be funny, but i cant be sure so i can only hope. and if its not. i think its still funny theres someone out-there that thinks that.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 24, 2002)

There's a website out called "Bonzai Kitty" or something, I saw
it long ago.  It was done (to my understanding) in the same
vein as "101 Uses For  A Dead Cat".  NOWHERE on the page
did they say "this is just a joke" so a TON of people took it
seriously, including PETA.  Since so much attention was drawn
to it, PETA has now changed their stance from "This is so cruel"
to "We know this is a joke, but it's not funny".   The joke was
a bit harsh, I must admit, but what I find REALLY funny is the
people that fall for things like that.

I work as an IT Proffesional, with a staff of about 200.  About
2  years ago, I sent an email out from the "Global Internet
Maintenance Organization" that asked that on APRIL FIRST
everyone unplug their computers and servers from the 
internet because they would be performing maintenance on 
the net, such as "Deleting 404 Pages" and "Blowing Air Through
The Lines to get the dust out".  10 minutes after clicking the
good ol' send button, I got several phone calls, asking if I
knew what time on APRIL FIRST that it was going to start.
Some of the more intelligent ones inquired, "is this for real?".
Sad thing to was the LAN Administrator asked if it was real,
then once informed that it was an April Fool's joke, replied
with, "Well I don't think it's very funny!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  and :rofl: 

I love it....I'm gonna use that one this year!


----------



## Dronak (Jan 25, 2002)

I just did a web search on "bonzai kitty" and the number one hit at Google was http://www.bonsaikitten.com/   When I took a look, I remembered having seen it before, too.  I figured it had to be a joke because people couldn't really be sticking kittens in glass bottles and letting them grow up inside them.  But as you said, there really wasn't anything on the site saying it was a joke.  They do have a gallery of photos so they did actually have to get the cats in the bottles at least long enough to take pictures though.  As a note, Google gives appropriate web directory categories when possible and one of them for this search as Recreation, Pets, Cats, Humor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2002)

Re-Bonzai Kitty :
  Its all done with extensive graphics tricks.  I've seen the techniques, they are incredibly cool in the results.

Warped sence of humor there, but no animal cruelty.


----------



## Dronak (Jan 25, 2002)

Ah, OK.  I had thought of that as an option for creating the pictures, but wasn't sure how it would be done.  The techniques must be well beyond my limited knowledge of such things.  Graphics tricks are of course the better way of doing it.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 25, 2002)

I sent the link way back when to some of my more "demented"
friends.  Oh the cyber *** chewings I got from some of these
guys wives was just too much!  I wish I would've saved them,
so I could've posted them here.  It's funny, AFTERWARDS


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 25, 2002)

It was very funny.  better not let Ashida Kim hear about it or someone could get in trouble.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *It was very funny.  better not let Ashida Kim hear about it or someone could get in trouble. *



You're right, Rob!  We <snicker> wouldn't want to get on <snicker> Ashida Kim's '**** list'! <guffaw>

Cthulhu
:lol:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 25, 2002)

Pwease hide me I'm scarwed of the big bad ninjaman.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 26, 2002)

*chuckle*  Guys...the site is a joke


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2002)

It is?  Yipes!  better go do a stop payment on that check!  I just enrolled in the "Mailorder Ninja" class....

graduation excercize was signing my name on a check...."anchunt sekret" ya know.  :rofl:


----------



## superdave (Feb 16, 2002)

:hammer: 
:ninja:


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2005)

i didn't want to make a new thread for this so I'll just revive this one.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-3565672-4032032?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


----------

